# Unmarked poison?



## Csa (Jan 30, 2021)

Too frozen to dig in NJ, so I walked an abandoned commuter rail line. Found a Kruegers embossed beer 1950s, and a couple ACLs that I’ll try to leave alone for a few weeks until they dry out and acclimate. I like the chug a mug bottle. 
What about this blue bottle. Looks more like a bud lite than a poison and it’s not very old I don’t think. 
What do the experts say!  
Dimples all over, blank space for a label, no embossing of any kind, but graduated marks on side. Seems like 12 oz. Good color and in great shape regardless. Never seen the Mfg mark like that, almost like a stylized mTc thatcher mark but I doubt it.


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 30, 2021)

NICE DIGING WEATHER 60&50 HERE INTEXAS[ VERY NICE BOTTLES]


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 30, 2021)

Csa said:


> Too frozen to dig in NJ, so I walked an abandoned commuter rail line. Found a Kruegers embossed beer 1950s, and a couple ACLs that I’ll try to leave alone for a few weeks until they dry out and acclimate. I like the chug a mug bottle.
> What about this blue bottle. Looks more like a bud lite than a poison and it’s not very old I don’t think.
> What do the experts say!
> Dimples all over, blank space for a label, no embossing of any kind, but graduated marks on side. Seems like 12 oz. Good color and in great shape regardless. Never seen the Mfg mark like that, almost like a stylized mTc thatcher mark but I doubt it.
> View attachment 218112View attachment 218113View attachment 218114View attachment 218115


Same thing in Kentucky the ground is hard as a rock but I love digging in this type of weather find a hole for the ground gets hard you can always take a Johnson bar breakthrough the permafrost which is only about a 8 inches to a foot thick once you get through the hard part on Top you can dig the hole and I love digging in the winter because it's a lot of work and I get extremely hot when I dig deep holes it's not cold digging freezing cold weather when you come out of that privy from digging you look like you're about to burst into flames it's all the steam coming off your body I sweat even in the crudest of temperatures it's just so hot it's kind of miserable digging in the summer especially if it's hot it's miserable that's why I love digging in the winter


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 30, 2021)

That's a Bawls Gurana bottle.  It's a gourmet soda.  I remember seeing it back in the 2000s, apparently they're still around https://www.bawls.com/flavors


----------



## Csa (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you. So no poison, just a blue soda with dimples! Oh well.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 7, 2021)

here is a Bawls Guarana with label and cap.... I bought and drank it, back around 2006 or so ... incidentally I have a fairly large energy drink can/bottle collection


I also have a clear one,
~Fred


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 31, 2021)

As soon as a saw that I flashed back. That’s a Bawlz! But others spotted that fact also. Still a cool bottle design.


----------



## Csa (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks PoisonsRUs and TGF.  I'm not "Bawl"ing that it wasn't a poison, clearly wasn't very old, but I do like anything cobalt.  Now that the ground is thawed I can continue searching for an actual poison bottle among the multitude of early 20th century food, medicine, slicks etc bottles.  Anybody need a box full of Cliquot CLub bottles!!


----------

